

Microsoft adds RIM to its anti-Google axis - rbanffy
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/08/microsoft_adds_rim_to_its_anti_google_axis/

======
rbanffy
I was wondering: is Microsoft that has this kind of corporate necrophilia - an
urge to associate with dying companies, or dying companies that have an urge
to associate with Microsoft, seeking some, any, leverage they can use to
survive?

~~~
riffraff
I believe you're thinking of the nokia deal (nokia seems to be on a bad path,
but the same was true of apple some years ago), but apart from that occasion,
what are other dying companies that associated with microsoft ?

EDIT: I am honestly wondering, it's not meant as a provoking question :)

~~~
aikinai
I assume he's referring to Nokia and RIM itself. This article was on HN last
week: <http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/160601/rip-rim>

~~~
angstrom
Those numbers are bleak. I think it has more to do with "The enemy of my enemy
is my friend." than with any sort of corporate respect.

It's really more about the freemium vs direct payment models competing with
each other. Though I would say the device makers and application developers
have already chosen which is why Microsoft is suing easy targets like Barnes
and Noble to give other vendors pause.

